# homade lures and baits



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

post your favorite recipes for different animals to help out newcomes to this great tradition

this is my favorite **** recipe

get some peanut butter and some grape jelly and add some marshmeloes and mix it up good and put it on corn on the cob


----------



## Bowhunter-turned-trapper? (Jun 12, 2007)

I thought only my brother would eat something like that. He would be mad if I was using his dinner for trapping


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Anyone who uses marshmallows you better watch out. I don't think the furbuyer will buy me.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

huh?


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

come on bait recipes


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

just mix up some syrup, mollasas, and vanilla.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

ok any more this will help people wanting to make there own baits got anymore for other animals


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Aged intestines of poultry mixed in with the breast meat that is also aged. Remove the two oil glands located in the tail of ducks and geese and let it age for about a week. The oil glands can be used straight as a lure or mixed in with the bait. Put bait or glands down a dirthole and add some feathers for eye appeal, then go home and make sure that your skinning knife is sharp because your going to be using it. This recipe is absolutly deadly on canines and **** and will even take mink. In areas where there are waterfowl or pheasants this bait will really shine. Think about how many birds are crippeld by hunters and never retrieved and become an easy dinner for coyotes, fox, and ****. This bait is very natural to them. These animals learn to hunt marsh borders and soilbank in search of these cripples and they will work a dirthole that is baited with this bait without much hesitation if any.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't know how well this would work because I have never tried it but one time I threw out my rabbit furs and I seen some possums chewin on it.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

id think animals would like it but why would you throw them out


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Didn't get them tanned and they were cruddy because they were killed in the last days of the season and then one of the cats got in the spot I had them and ruined them more.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

anymore


----------

